

Mail app - twinkley

How do I get the Mail app to only give me notifications during a specific time period?
Can I use iOS&#x27;s do-not-disturb mode for a specific app without applying it to the whole system?
======
dinosoor
No, but in mymail.my.com you can configure when you want to receive push
notifications. It's really nice! Give it a try

